

How do you make a reputation for yourself? - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2008/06/how_do_you_make_a_reputation.php

======
ja
Interesting post:

The lessons i seem to take away from this are: 1\. Be yourself; show your true
colours; Be honest 2\. Build 'true' networks (not just networks of
acquaintances)

